# Coolant for DIY bandsaw coolant system?



## Jon K (May 22, 2012)

I am using a pond pump, stainless pan, and bendy tubes for a coolant system.  I want to pick up some coolant to test this bad boy out but I don't really know where I can get it without buying in bulk.

What coolant and where should I get it?  Thanks!


----------



## Old Iron (May 22, 2012)

I would use water soluble for a band saw, But I think you'll have to buy a gallon try enco.

Paul


----------



## swatson144 (May 22, 2012)

I got mine from my local grainger so no shipping cost.

Steve


----------



## Gary Max (May 22, 2012)

I bought a 5 gallon pail from Enco-----the trick is get free shipping.


----------



## llarson (May 22, 2012)

The stuff called "water pump lube" sold in auto parts and some big box stores is the same [or very close to the same] soluble oil, in a smaller container. I've used it mixed 40 to 1, works well.


----------

